

Pocoo.org is down. Sure could use some jinja2 docs :( - djtriptych
http://www.pocoo.org

======
jmduke
Unfortunate. The pocoo team is certifiably fantastic and hopefully this is
just some isolated server issue and not a portend of something larger.

I (and probably others) have some experience with Jinja2 -- if there's a
specific issue/question you have, I can do my best to answer it!

------
djtriptych
Looks like a surprise 12-hour outage:
<https://twitter.com/mitsuhiko/status/284058247248371712>

------
djtriptych
jinja2 docs from google cache, if anyone's interested:

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:9iVBoXE...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:9iVBoXECs5QJ:jinja.pocoo.org/docs/+&cd=2&hl=en&ct=clnk&client=firefox-
aurora)

